# Magnum XR7



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Magnum XR7. Is this worth rebuilding? We got it for free and it is seized up. When we got it it was used a few times and stored in spray mode with water in it. Tons of rusty water came out when I took the hose and filter out.

I actually don't know if this got damaged in the garage/tent collapse. If not and it's worth rebuilding does any one know roughly how much for a complete rebuild?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What does it do when you try to turn it on. Does it make noise? Like try and come on. Humm or something?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Humms that's it. Pump is definitely not working. I know it's a mid grade sprayer so it may not be worth a rebuild.

I did soak it in a 3 in 1 oil to see if that would help move the piston and nothing just some more humming.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

U could have bought a new machine if u had worked an extra half hour instead of posting this
Really how much does this piece of crap sprayer cost
Do u live on this site or what
Get a grip


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> U could have bought a new machine if u had worked an extra half hour instead of posting this
> Really how much does this piece of crap sprayer cost
> Do u live on this site or what
> Get a grip


Hey it's a free machine what part of that did you not understand? I even said it was a mid grade machine and not sure if it's worth rebuilding. I simple asked a question.

You need to get a grip and take a chill pill.

If I want a smart ass answer I will ask a smart ass question.

Your acting like I posted this all over the forum. And yes I do live on this site.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

On bigger pumps you can use the fan in the back. If it has been sitting and just won't come on u call for power and manually push the fan to give it a bump, inertia, or whatever, sometimes does the trick. If it don't have a fan maybe a pair of pluers or a pipe wrench maybe on the piston or the linkage to it. Just to get it moving maybe. 

Electric motors of different kinds seize up like from sitting and need a bump manually to free up. Electric fans and garbage disposals and stuff like that do the same thing. It's I think inertia where the initial coming on needs a bump to free it up. Then you gotta lube it after it gets moving.

I'd try it


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> On bigger pumps you can use the fan in the back. If it has been sitting and just won't come on u call for power and manually push the fan to give it a bump, inertia, or whatever, sometimes does the trick. If it don't have a fan maybe a pair of pluers or a pipe wrench maybe on the piston or the linkage to it. Just to get it moving maybe.
> 
> Electric motors of different kinds seize up like from sitting and need a bump manually to free up. Electric fans and garbage disposals and stuff like that do the same thing. It's I think inertia where the initial coming on needs a bump to free it up. Then you gotta lube it after it gets moving.
> 
> I'd try it


I will have to dig it out and try it. I'm not sure if it has a fan I got it last summer and took it apart once then put it back together and left it alone.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

C d
One last thing
If u got that machine free
U paid to much!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> C d
> One last thing
> If u got that machine free
> U paid to much!


Are you jealous? What is your problem?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Just joshing man


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Those pumps are not made to be rebuilt. I believe you can get parts, but for $400 just get a new one.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

XR7 Manual

Bedford XR7 Reference

The fluid section repair kit is 243-090 and lists for about $60. The piston and intake valve kits are about $25-30 each. If you need more than that, think twice.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> XR7 Manual
> 
> Bedford XR7 Reference
> 
> The fluid section repair kit is 243-090 and lists for about $60. The piston and intake valve kits are about $25-30 each. If you need more than that, think twice.


I'm going to unbury it this weekend, first make sure it didn't get crushed from the tent collapse and take it apart.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you which ever mod deleted Phinnster rude comment.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

it may have a broken yoke. remove the front cover ( 4 screws) and under it you will see a black plastic yoke with 2 brass rods if that yoke is broken the motor will run and not move anything which in some cases can sound like a hum


----------



## FremontPainters (Feb 27, 2014)

I received a small Wagner paint sprayer for free and it was only used a few times. It made the same humming noise so I contacted the manufacture and consulted someone who knew more then me. So we had to order a part for it and I tell you it saved my job.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

FremontPainters said:


> I received a small Wagner paint sprayer for free and it was only used a few times. It made the same humming noise so I contacted the manufacture and consulted someone who knew more then me. So we had to order a part for it and I tell you it saved my job.


We already have a few sprayers, figure if a free one is cheap enough to fix why not add one more.


----------

